# Can my children go to Arnhem international school on a tourist visa?



## Runnermu (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi there,

Anyone know if children can attend school in the Netherlands on a tourist visa? (We are maybe going to Arnhem.) I have emailed the international school and awaiting a response.

Thanks anyone for insights!!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Should be no problem as long as tuition fees are payed and they don't overstay their visa. Might even be easier just to open a student visa for them.


----------

